# Pasadena Again



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

ID#A174263

Maltese Mix

i found another maltese mix available , 8 yrs old, at the Pasadena humane society, sadly the little doggy's name is just DOG


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Ah! She's a cutie.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, she is cute!







Poor baby







I hope she finds a loving home soon!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... times like these make me wanna adopt EVERY dog and give them a loving home!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

She is so cute... I hope someone takes her home soon..


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

If I ever win the lottery I'm building a sanctuary for abandoned maltese.....I want them all!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't see her, does that mean she was adopted?


----------

